# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ!!!! Mua càng sớm vé càng rẻ

## danangtourist

*VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ!!!! MUA CÀNG SỚM VÉ CÀNG RẺ*


****JETSTAR, VIETJET AIR tháng 11 12.01
*Tp.HCM – Singapore : 1010k
Tp.HCM – Đà Nẵng: 460k
Tp.HCM – Nha Trang : 360k
Tp.HCM - Buôn Ma Thuột: 460k
Tp.HCM- Phú Quốc: 515k
Tp.HCM- Pleiku: 460k
Tp.HCM- Hà Nội: 910k
Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng: 460k
Hà Nội- Nha Trang: 910k


**** THÁNG 11 - 12 - 1 -  3 - 4 - 5/2016*


Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng : 415k, 460k
Tp.HCM - Nha Trang, Buôn Ma Thuột : 360k
Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 640k, 690k
Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng: 415k
Hà Nội – Nha Trang: 690k
-------------------------------------
- Gía vé đã bao gồm thuế phí.
Inbox hoặc call để được tư vấn đặt vé trên toàn quốc! 

*Hotline : 0943747720_0909 953 611*
*===>> Nếu như bạn cần hỗ trợ thêm hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua 0943.74.77.20 - 0909 953 611 . Xem Chi Tiết Các Chặng Bay Khác Cũng Có Giá Vé Rẻ tại Đây

ĐẶT VÉ RẺ NHẤT - BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ- BOOKIN VÉ TRỰC TUYẾN
Www.vemaybayonline.biz - www.baoanjsc.orgHOTLINE : 0909 953 611 -  0943.74.77.20
http://vemaybayonline.biz/tin-khuyen-mai/ve-may-bay-gia-re-mua-cang-som-ve-cang-re*

----------


## danangtourist

*Siêu khủng vé 0 đồng đợt cuối năm 2015*

hãng AirAsia lại tung ra đợt bigsale siêu khủng vé 0 đồng. Đây là khuyến mãi 0 đồng cuối cùng của năm 2015, rẻ khủng khiếp, bay nội địa Thái Lan toàn là 3 USD (đã gồm trọn thuế phí). Sài Gòn khứ hồi bay Bali chỉ hết 129 USD.


Thời gian đặt vé: từ *23h đêm ngày 22-11 đến hết 29-11-2015*Thời gian bay: *từ 1-5-2016 đến 5-2-2017*Thời gian bán ưu tiên: *từ 23h đêm 21-11* (tức đêm nay)Kênh bán vé: airasia.com (không bán ở đại lý)Link xem bảng giá chi tiết: *XEM TẠI ĐÂY*
*
Ghi chú Thông tin bay

- Các chuyến bay phụ thuộc vào sự phê duyệt theo quy định.
- Số chỗ ngồi là hạn chế
===>> Nếu như bạn cần hỗ trợ thêm hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua 0943.74.77.20 - 0909 953 611 . Xem Chi Tiết Các Chặng Bay Khác Cũng Có Giá Vé Rẻ tại Đây

ĐẶT VÉ RẺ NHẤT - BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ- BOOKIN VÉ TRỰC TUYẾN
Www.vemaybayonline.biz - www.baoanjsc.orgHOTLINE : 0909 953 611 -  0943.74.77.20http://vemaybayonline.biz/tin-khuyen-mai/sieu-khung-ve-0-dong-dot-cuoi-nam-2015
*

----------


## danangtourist

*Siêu khủng vé 0 đồng đợt cuối năm 2015*

hãng AirAsia lại tung ra đợt bigsale siêu khủng vé 0 đồng. Đây là khuyến mãi 0 đồng cuối cùng của năm 2015, rẻ khủng khiếp, bay nội địa Thái Lan toàn là 3 USD (đã gồm trọn thuế phí). Sài Gòn khứ hồi bay Bali chỉ hết 129 USD.


Thời gian đặt vé: từ *23h đêm ngày 22-11 đến hết 29-11-2015*Thời gian bay: *từ 1-5-2016 đến 5-2-2017*Thời gian bán ưu tiên: *từ 23h đêm 21-11* (tức đêm nay)Kênh bán vé: airasia.com (không bán ở đại lý)Link xem bảng giá chi tiết: *XEM TẠI ĐÂY*
*
Ghi chú Thông tin bay

- Các chuyến bay phụ thuộc vào sự phê duyệt theo quy định.
- Số chỗ ngồi là hạn chế
===>> Nếu như bạn cần hỗ trợ thêm hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua 0943.74.77.20 - 0909 953 611 . Xem Chi Tiết Các Chặng Bay Khác Cũng Có Giá Vé Rẻ tại Đây

ĐẶT VÉ RẺ NHẤT - BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ- BOOKIN VÉ TRỰC TUYẾN
Www.vemaybayonline.biz - www.baoanjsc.orgHOTLINE : 0909 953 611 -  0943.74.77.20http://vemaybayonline.biz/tin-khuyen-mai/sieu-khung-ve-0-dong-dot-cuoi-nam-2015
*

----------


## danangtourist

*Vé máy bay tháng 12 chỉ từ 90.000 đồng*

*
Vé máy bay nội địa tháng 12 được VietJet Air mở bán với giá ưu đãi, đây là thời điểm cuối năm nên xu hướng nhu cầu mua vé máy bay về quê nghỉ Lễ Tết cũng tăng cao, hãy cùng điểm qua giá vé 1 số chặng có nhu cầu cao.
*

Vé máy bay nội địa các chặng bay từ Hà Nội, TP Hồ Chí Minh, Đà Nẵng luôn có lượng hành khách tương đối lớn. Do đó để có thể mua được* vé máy bay giá rẻ*, hành khách nên có hành trình bay cũng như thời gian bay cụ thể nhất.

*Tình hình vé máy bay nội địa tháng 12*

Trong tháng 12 này, mức giá vé cho các chặng bay nội địa có xu hướng tăng so với tháng trước. Mức giá vé rẻ nhất vẫn thuộc về chặng bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Nha Trang với giá vé chỉ từ 90.000 đồng và xuất hiện vào các ngày đầu tháng.

Chặng bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Hà Nội và ngược lại, mức giá vé cũng chỉ từ 599.000 đồng/1 chiều. Bạn cũng có thể du lịch cùng gia đình và người thân tới TP Đà Nẵng trong tháng 12 này với mức giá vé chỉ từ 199.000 đồng.

_Bảng giá vé máy bay nội địa tháng 12 xuất phát từ TP Hồ Chí Minh_



*ĐIỂM ĐẦU*

*ĐIỂM ĐẾN*

*VÉ RẺ NHẤT (VNĐ)*

*NGÀY ÁP DỤNG*







Hồ Chí Minh


Nha Trang

99.000

01-02, 05-06, 08-09/12



Phú Quôc

299.000

01, 07-10/12



Buôn Ma Thuột

299.000

01-02, 07-09/12



Đà Nẵng

199.000

01-02, 06-09, 12-17/12



Đà Lạt

340.000

7/12



Huế

199.000

12-16/12



Hà Nội

599.000

11-17/12



Thanh Hóa

699.000

23,29/12



Hải Phòng

699.000

11-15/12



_Bảng giá vé máy bay nội địa tháng 12 xuất phát từ Hà Nội_



*ĐIỂM ĐẦU*

*ĐIỂM ĐẾN*

*VÉ RẺ NHẤT (VNĐ)*

*NGÀY ÁP DỤNG*




Hà Nội

Đà Nẵng

199.000

01-03, 05-10/12



Đà Lạt

599.000

14/11



Nha Trang

599.000

01-02, 04-10, 12-14, 17, 21, 27/12



TP Hồ Chí Minh

599.000

08-16/12



_Bảng giá vé máy bay nội địa tháng 12 xuất phát từ Đà Nẵng_



*ĐIỂM ĐẦU*

*ĐIỂM ĐẾN*

*VÉ RẺ NHẤT (VNĐ)*

*NGÀY ÁP DỤNG*



Đà Nẵng

TP Hồ Chí Minh

199.000

02, 09, 10/12



Hà Nội

199.000

02-05, 07-12, 14-17, 24-25, 30/12



_Lưu ý: Giá vé máy bay có thể thay đổi theo thời gian đặt vé. Các hạng ghế khác nhau sẽ có các mức giá khác nhau._

Ngoài các chương trình khuyến mãi vé cuối năm, VietJet cũng đã mở bán vé máy bay Tết 2016 với nhiều ưu đãi khác nhau, hành khách có thể cập nhật thêm thông tin *vé máy bay Tết* cũng như các chương trình khuyến mãi *vé máy bay nội địa* tại địa chỉ http://www.vemaybayonline.biz

*Đặt mua vé máy bay nội địa giá rẻ ở đâu.*

_Vé máy bay nội địa_ được bán trực tuyến trên website của hãng, hoặc bạn hãy liên hệ ngay các đại lý vé máy bay chính thức để mua được _vé máy bay giá rẻ_, tiết kiệm.

Phòng vé máy bay quang vinh cung cấp *vé máy bay giá rẻ*, *vé máy bay Tết 2016* giá tốt.

*Liên hệ: 094 374 7720– 0909 953 611*

*ĐỊA CHỈ : HỒ NGHINH - QUẬN SƠN TRÀ - TP. ĐÀ NẴNG*

*ĐẠI LÝ : 83 BÃI SẬY - QUẬN HẢI CHÂU - TP. ĐÀ NẴNG* 

*ĐẠI LÝ : 745 NGÔ QUYỀN - QUẬN SƠN TRÀ - TP. ĐÀ NẴNG* 

*KHU VỰC GIAO VÉ CÁC TỈNH* :

*- TÂN SƠN NHÌ - QUẬN TÂN PHÚ - TP.HCM*

*- XA LỘ HÀ NỘI -QUẬN THỦ ĐỨC - TP.HCM*

*- 151A THÁI HÀ - QUẬN ĐỐNG ĐA - TP.HÀ NỘI*

*- CÔNG TY CP NƯỚC SẠCH HÀ NAM - TỈNH HÀ NAM*

*- MẬU THÂN - PHƯỜNG AN HÒA - TP.CẦN THƠ*

*- KHU VỰC BÌNH DƯƠNG*

Website: http://www.vemaybayonline.biz – http://vietnamairline.mobi

HỆ THỐNG WEBSITE DU LỊCH : www.dulichdanang.us - www.danangtouris.com - www.baoanjsc.org

http://vemaybayonline.biz/tin-khuyen...tu-90.000-dong

http://dulichdanang.us/ve-may-bay-th...ng-34014u.html

----------


## danangtourist

*Vé máy bay tháng 12 chỉ từ 90.000 đồng*

*
Vé máy bay nội địa tháng 12 được VietJet Air mở bán với giá ưu đãi, đây là thời điểm cuối năm nên xu hướng nhu cầu mua vé máy bay về quê nghỉ Lễ Tết cũng tăng cao, hãy cùng điểm qua giá vé 1 số chặng có nhu cầu cao.
*

Vé máy bay nội địa các chặng bay từ Hà Nội, TP Hồ Chí Minh, Đà Nẵng luôn có lượng hành khách tương đối lớn. Do đó để có thể mua được* vé máy bay giá rẻ*, hành khách nên có hành trình bay cũng như thời gian bay cụ thể nhất.

*Tình hình vé máy bay nội địa tháng 12*

Trong tháng 12 này, mức giá vé cho các chặng bay nội địa có xu hướng tăng so với tháng trước. Mức giá vé rẻ nhất vẫn thuộc về chặng bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Nha Trang với giá vé chỉ từ 90.000 đồng và xuất hiện vào các ngày đầu tháng.

Chặng bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Hà Nội và ngược lại, mức giá vé cũng chỉ từ 599.000 đồng/1 chiều. Bạn cũng có thể du lịch cùng gia đình và người thân tới TP Đà Nẵng trong tháng 12 này với mức giá vé chỉ từ 199.000 đồng.

_Bảng giá vé máy bay nội địa tháng 12 xuất phát từ TP Hồ Chí Minh_



*ĐIỂM ĐẦU*

*ĐIỂM ĐẾN*

*VÉ RẺ NHẤT (VNĐ)*

*NGÀY ÁP DỤNG*







Hồ Chí Minh


Nha Trang

99.000

01-02, 05-06, 08-09/12



Phú Quôc

299.000

01, 07-10/12



Buôn Ma Thuột

299.000

01-02, 07-09/12



Đà Nẵng

199.000

01-02, 06-09, 12-17/12



Đà Lạt

340.000

7/12



Huế

199.000

12-16/12



Hà Nội

599.000

11-17/12



Thanh Hóa

699.000

23,29/12



Hải Phòng

699.000

11-15/12



_Bảng giá vé máy bay nội địa tháng 12 xuất phát từ Hà Nội_



*ĐIỂM ĐẦU*

*ĐIỂM ĐẾN*

*VÉ RẺ NHẤT (VNĐ)*

*NGÀY ÁP DỤNG*




Hà Nội

Đà Nẵng

199.000

01-03, 05-10/12



Đà Lạt

599.000

14/11



Nha Trang

599.000

01-02, 04-10, 12-14, 17, 21, 27/12



TP Hồ Chí Minh

599.000

08-16/12



_Bảng giá vé máy bay nội địa tháng 12 xuất phát từ Đà Nẵng_



*ĐIỂM ĐẦU*

*ĐIỂM ĐẾN*

*VÉ RẺ NHẤT (VNĐ)*

*NGÀY ÁP DỤNG*



Đà Nẵng

TP Hồ Chí Minh

199.000

02, 09, 10/12



Hà Nội

199.000

02-05, 07-12, 14-17, 24-25, 30/12



_Lưu ý: Giá vé máy bay có thể thay đổi theo thời gian đặt vé. Các hạng ghế khác nhau sẽ có các mức giá khác nhau._

Ngoài các chương trình khuyến mãi vé cuối năm, VietJet cũng đã mở bán vé máy bay Tết 2016 với nhiều ưu đãi khác nhau, hành khách có thể cập nhật thêm thông tin *vé máy bay Tết* cũng như các chương trình khuyến mãi *vé máy bay nội địa* tại địa chỉ http://www.vemaybayonline.biz

*Đặt mua vé máy bay nội địa giá rẻ ở đâu.*

_Vé máy bay nội địa_ được bán trực tuyến trên website của hãng, hoặc bạn hãy liên hệ ngay các đại lý vé máy bay chính thức để mua được _vé máy bay giá rẻ_, tiết kiệm.

Phòng vé máy bay quang vinh cung cấp *vé máy bay giá rẻ*, *vé máy bay Tết 2016* giá tốt.

*Liên hệ: 094 374 7720– 0909 953 611*

*ĐỊA CHỈ : HỒ NGHINH - QUẬN SƠN TRÀ - TP. ĐÀ NẴNG*

*ĐẠI LÝ : 83 BÃI SẬY - QUẬN HẢI CHÂU - TP. ĐÀ NẴNG* 

*ĐẠI LÝ : 745 NGÔ QUYỀN - QUẬN SƠN TRÀ - TP. ĐÀ NẴNG* 

*KHU VỰC GIAO VÉ CÁC TỈNH* :

*- TÂN SƠN NHÌ - QUẬN TÂN PHÚ - TP.HCM*

*- XA LỘ HÀ NỘI -QUẬN THỦ ĐỨC - TP.HCM*

*- 151A THÁI HÀ - QUẬN ĐỐNG ĐA - TP.HÀ NỘI*

*- CÔNG TY CP NƯỚC SẠCH HÀ NAM - TỈNH HÀ NAM*

*- MẬU THÂN - PHƯỜNG AN HÒA - TP.CẦN THƠ*

*- KHU VỰC BÌNH DƯƠNG*

Website: http://www.vemaybayonline.biz – http://vietnamairline.mobi

HỆ THỐNG WEBSITE DU LỊCH : www.dulichdanang.us - www.danangtouris.com - www.baoanjsc.org

http://vemaybayonline.biz/tin-khuyen...tu-90.000-dong

http://dulichdanang.us/ve-may-bay-th...ng-34014u.html

----------


## danangtourist

*Siêu khủng vé 0 đồng đợt cuối năm 2015*

hãng AirAsia lại tung ra đợt bigsale siêu khủng vé 0 đồng. Đây là khuyến mãi 0 đồng cuối cùng của năm 2015, rẻ khủng khiếp, bay nội địa Thái Lan toàn là 3 USD (đã gồm trọn thuế phí). Sài Gòn khứ hồi bay Bali chỉ hết 129 USD.
Thời gian đặt vé: từ *23h đêm ngày 22-11 đến hết 29-11-2015*Thời gian bay: *từ 1-5-2016 đến 5-2-2017*Thời gian bán ưu tiên: *từ 23h đêm 21-11* (tức đêm nay)Kênh bán vé: airasia.com (không bán ở đại lý)Link xem bảng giá chi tiết: *XEM TẠI ĐÂY*
*
Ghi chú Thông tin bay

- Các chuyến bay phụ thuộc vào sự phê duyệt theo quy định.
- Số chỗ ngồi là hạn chế
===>> Nếu như bạn cần hỗ trợ thêm hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua 0943.74.77.20 - 0909 953 611 . Xem Chi Tiết Các Chặng Bay Khác Cũng Có Giá Vé Rẻ tại Đây

ĐẶT VÉ RẺ NHẤT - BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ- BOOKIN VÉ TRỰC TUYẾN
Www.vemaybayonline.biz - www.baoanjsc.orgHOTLINE : 0909 953 611 -  0943.74.77.20http://dulichdanang.us/sieu-khung-ve-0-dong-dot-cuoi-nam-2015-33958u.html*

----------


## danangtourist

*VIETJET - KHUYẾN MÃI VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ SIÊU RẺ 68K*

*12h rồi, Vietjet thôi! VUI TIỆC CỔ TÍCH – CÙNG ĐÓN BẤT NGỜ*
*

1. Thời gian khuyến mãi:* 15/12 – 22/12/2015

*2. Giá vé khuyến mãi:* Giá chỉ từ 68,000đ/vé (_chưa bao gồm thuế, phí và các lệ phí khác_)

*3. Số lượng mở bán tối đa:* 1,500,000 vé

*4. Hành trình bay:* Tất cả các đường bay Vietjet đang khai thác

*5. Thời gian bay:* 05/01/2016 – 31/10/2016 (_trừ ngày lễ tết theo quy định_)

*6. Kênh bán:*
- Website: www.vietjetair.com

*7. Điều kiện vé:*
- Đổi tên: không áp dụng
- Hoàn vé: không áp dụng
- Đổi ngày bay, hành trình: được phép, đóng lệ phí và chênh lệch giá vé theo điều kiện vé Promo

*8. Hình thức thanh toán:* Thanh toán ngay bằng các loại thẻ
- Tín dụng Visa/Master/AMEX/JCB
- Thẻ nội địa ATM đã đăng ký Internet Banking (áp dụng đối với Việt Nam)
*
Lưu ý:* _Chương trình có thể chấm dứt sớm hơn khi số lượng vé được bán hết._===>> Ngoài các chương trình khuyến mãi vé cuối năm, VietJet cũng đã mở bán vé máy bay Tết 2016 với nhiều ưu đãi khác nhau, hành khách có thể cập nhật thêm thông tin *vé máy bay Tết* cũng như các chương trình khuyến mãi *vé máy bay nội địa* tại địa chỉ http://www.vemaybayonline.biz

*Đặt mua vé máy bay nội địa giá rẻ ở đâu.*

_Vé máy bay nội địa_ được bán trực tuyến trên website của hãng, hoặc bạn hãy liên hệ ngay các đại lý vé máy bay chính thức để mua được _vé máy bay giá rẻ_, tiết kiệm.

Phòng vé máy bay quang vinh cung cấp *vé máy bay giá rẻ*, *vé máy bay Tết 2016* giá tốt.

*Liên hệ: 094 374 7720 – 0909 953 611*
http://vemaybayonline.biz/tin-khuyen...ia-sieu-re-68k

----------


## danangtourist

*Chào hè 2016 - Vé máy bay quốc nội giá rẻ 199k**Hiện tại các hãng hàng không đã có vé máy bay giá rẻ mùa hè 2016 , mùa du lịch nghĩ dưỡng với giá đặt mua trước ưu đãi chỉ 199k , 299 , 399k* 



*Giữa Tp. HCM và Nha Trang, Quy Nhơn, Đà Lạt, Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giữa Hà Nội và Chu Lai*


*Giữa Đà Nẵng và Buôn Ma Thuột, Vinh, Đà Lạt, Nha Trang, Hải Phòng*


*Giá vé* *199,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Tp. Hồ Chí Minh và Phú Quốc, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Đồng Hới, Hải Phòng, Vinh, Thanh Hóa*

*Giữa Hà Nội và Điện Biên, Đồng Hới, Vinh, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Quy Nhơn, Buôn Mê Thuột, Đà Lạt, Tuy Hòa*
*Giữa Vinh và Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giá vé 399**,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Hà Nội và Tp.Hồ Chí Minh, Nha Trang, Phú Quốc, Cần Thơ*


*Giá vé 299**000VNĐ/1 chiều* 


*Đặt vé trực tuyến >>*
*Ghi chú:*
- Khởi hành từ ngày: 01/04 - 31/10/2016
- Giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế và phí.
- Thời gian không áp dụng lễ tết & 1 số ngày khác vui lòng liên hệ.


*===> HÃY NHANH TAY SẮP XẾP THỜI GIAN VÀ ĐẶT VÉ NGAY ĐỂ CÓ ĐƯỢC KỲ NGHĨ VỚI GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI NHẤT*

*Đặt mua vé máy bay nội địa giá rẻ ở đâu**.

*_Vé máy bay nội địa_ được bán trực tuyến trên website của hãng, hoặc bạn hãy liên hệ ngay các đại lý vé máy bay chính thức để mua được _vé máy bay giá rẻ_, tiết kiệm.

Phòng vé máy bay quang vinh cung cấp *vé máy bay giá rẻ*, *vé máy bay Tết 2016* giá tốt. - Vé máy bay mùa hè 2016 giá rẻ

*Liên hệ: 094 374 7720 – 0909 953 611*


http://vemaybayonline.biz/chao-he-20...oi-gia-re-199k

----------


## danangtourist

*Chào hè 2016 - Vé máy bay quốc nội giá rẻ 199k**Hiện tại các hãng hàng không đã có vé máy bay giá rẻ mùa hè 2016 , mùa du lịch nghĩ dưỡng với giá đặt mua trước ưu đãi chỉ 199k , 299 , 399k* 



*Giữa Tp. HCM và Nha Trang, Quy Nhơn, Đà Lạt, Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giữa Hà Nội và Chu Lai*


*Giữa Đà Nẵng và Buôn Ma Thuột, Vinh, Đà Lạt, Nha Trang, Hải Phòng*


*Giá vé* *199,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Tp. Hồ Chí Minh và Phú Quốc, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Đồng Hới, Hải Phòng, Vinh, Thanh Hóa*

*Giữa Hà Nội và Điện Biên, Đồng Hới, Vinh, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Quy Nhơn, Buôn Mê Thuột, Đà Lạt, Tuy Hòa*
*Giữa Vinh và Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giá vé 399**,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Hà Nội và Tp.Hồ Chí Minh, Nha Trang, Phú Quốc, Cần Thơ*


*Giá vé 299**000VNĐ/1 chiều* 


*Đặt vé trực tuyến >>*
*Ghi chú:*
- Khởi hành từ ngày: 01/04 - 31/10/2016
- Giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế và phí.
- Thời gian không áp dụng lễ tết & 1 số ngày khác vui lòng liên hệ.


*===> HÃY NHANH TAY SẮP XẾP THỜI GIAN VÀ ĐẶT VÉ NGAY ĐỂ CÓ ĐƯỢC KỲ NGHĨ VỚI GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI NHẤT*

*Đặt mua vé máy bay nội địa giá rẻ ở đâu**.

*_Vé máy bay nội địa_ được bán trực tuyến trên website của hãng, hoặc bạn hãy liên hệ ngay các đại lý vé máy bay chính thức để mua được _vé máy bay giá rẻ_, tiết kiệm.

Phòng vé máy bay quang vinh cung cấp *vé máy bay giá rẻ*, *vé máy bay Tết 2016* giá tốt. - Vé máy bay mùa hè 2016 giá rẻ

*Liên hệ: 094 374 7720 – 0909 953 611*


http://vemaybayonline.biz/chao-he-20...oi-gia-re-199k

----------


## danangtourist

*Chào hè 2016 - Vé máy bay quốc nội giá rẻ 199k**Hiện tại các hãng hàng không đã có vé máy bay giá rẻ mùa hè 2016 , mùa du lịch nghĩ dưỡng với giá đặt mua trước ưu đãi chỉ 199k , 299 , 399k* 



*Giữa Tp. HCM và Nha Trang, Quy Nhơn, Đà Lạt, Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giữa Hà Nội và Chu Lai*


*Giữa Đà Nẵng và Buôn Ma Thuột, Vinh, Đà Lạt, Nha Trang, Hải Phòng*


*Giá vé* *199,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Tp. Hồ Chí Minh và Phú Quốc, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Đồng Hới, Hải Phòng, Vinh, Thanh Hóa*

*Giữa Hà Nội và Điện Biên, Đồng Hới, Vinh, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Quy Nhơn, Buôn Mê Thuột, Đà Lạt, Tuy Hòa*
*Giữa Vinh và Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giá vé 399**,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Hà Nội và Tp.Hồ Chí Minh, Nha Trang, Phú Quốc, Cần Thơ*


*Giá vé 299**000VNĐ/1 chiều* 


*Đặt vé trực tuyến >>*
*Ghi chú:*
- Khởi hành từ ngày: 01/04 - 31/10/2016
- Giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế và phí.
- Thời gian không áp dụng lễ tết & 1 số ngày khác vui lòng liên hệ.


*===> HÃY NHANH TAY SẮP XẾP THỜI GIAN VÀ ĐẶT VÉ NGAY ĐỂ CÓ ĐƯỢC KỲ NGHĨ VỚI GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI NHẤT*

*Đặt mua vé máy bay nội địa giá rẻ ở đâu**.

*_Vé máy bay nội địa_ được bán trực tuyến trên website của hãng, hoặc bạn hãy liên hệ ngay các đại lý vé máy bay chính thức để mua được _vé máy bay giá rẻ_, tiết kiệm.

Phòng vé máy bay quang vinh cung cấp *vé máy bay giá rẻ*, *vé máy bay Tết 2016* giá tốt. - Vé máy bay mùa hè 2016 giá rẻ

*Liên hệ: 094 374 7720 – 0909 953 611*


http://vemaybayonline.biz/chao-he-20...oi-gia-re-199k

----------


## danangtourist

*Chào hè 2016 - Vé máy bay quốc nội giá rẻ 199k**Hiện tại các hãng hàng không đã có vé máy bay giá rẻ mùa hè 2016 , mùa du lịch nghĩ dưỡng với giá đặt mua trước ưu đãi chỉ 199k , 299 , 399k* 



*Giữa Tp. HCM và Nha Trang, Quy Nhơn, Đà Lạt, Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giữa Hà Nội và Chu Lai*


*Giữa Đà Nẵng và Buôn Ma Thuột, Vinh, Đà Lạt, Nha Trang, Hải Phòng*


*Giá vé* *199,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Tp. Hồ Chí Minh và Phú Quốc, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Đồng Hới, Hải Phòng, Vinh, Thanh Hóa*

*Giữa Hà Nội và Điện Biên, Đồng Hới, Vinh, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Quy Nhơn, Buôn Mê Thuột, Đà Lạt, Tuy Hòa*
*Giữa Vinh và Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giá vé 399**,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Hà Nội và Tp.Hồ Chí Minh, Nha Trang, Phú Quốc, Cần Thơ*


*Giá vé 299**000VNĐ/1 chiều* 


*Đặt vé trực tuyến >>*
*Ghi chú:*
- Khởi hành từ ngày: 01/04 - 31/10/2016
- Giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế và phí.
- Thời gian không áp dụng lễ tết & 1 số ngày khác vui lòng liên hệ.


*===> HÃY NHANH TAY SẮP XẾP THỜI GIAN VÀ ĐẶT VÉ NGAY ĐỂ CÓ ĐƯỢC KỲ NGHĨ VỚI GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI NHẤT*

*Đặt mua vé máy bay nội địa giá rẻ ở đâu**.

*_Vé máy bay nội địa_ được bán trực tuyến trên website của hãng, hoặc bạn hãy liên hệ ngay các đại lý vé máy bay chính thức để mua được _vé máy bay giá rẻ_, tiết kiệm.

Phòng vé máy bay quang vinh cung cấp *vé máy bay giá rẻ*, *vé máy bay Tết 2016* giá tốt. - Vé máy bay mùa hè 2016 giá rẻ

*Liên hệ: 094 374 7720 – 0909 953 611*


http://vemaybayonline.biz/chao-he-20...oi-gia-re-199k

----------


## danangtourist

*Jetstar khuyến toàn mạng bay giá 49k - tháng 3-4*

Khuyến mại toàn mạng. Vé máy bay giá chỉ từ 49.000đ!

Chương trình bắt đầu từ *11:00 ngày Thứ Năm 21/01/16 và kết thúc vào 23:59 ngày Chủ nhật 24/01/16*. Hãy nhanh tay mua ngay vé rẻ trước khi vé được bán hết.

*Kênh bán: Tất cả các kênh*
Trung tâm phục vụ khách hàng *19001550*Các phòng vé và *đại lý bán vé máy bay* trên toàn quốc
THỜI GIAN BAY : tùy chặng , có ở tháng 1 và tháng 3 -4 

*Đặt vé liên hệ

*Quý khách có thể gọi trực tiếp phòng vé chúng tôi để tư vấn và *đặt săn tìm vé giá rẻ miễn phí* : 0943.747.720

Phòng vé máy bay quang vinh cung cấp *vé máy bay giá rẻ*, *vé máy bay Tết 2016* giá tốt. - Vé máy bay mùa hè 2016 giá rẻ

*Liên hệ: 094 374 7720 – 0911366777*


http://vemaybayonline.biz/tin-khuyen-mai/jetstar-khuyen-toan-mang-bay-gia-49k-thang-3-4

----------


## danangtourist

*Jetstar khuyến mãi vé 11k vào 11h trưa mỗi ngày*



*1. Thời gian khuyến mãi*: từ 27-5 đến bao giờ chưa biết (từ _11h trưa đến 14h chiều mỗi ngày_)

*2. Giá vé khuyến mãi*: chỉ từ 11.000 đ/vé (_chưa bao gồm thuế, phí và các lệ phí khác_)

*3. Hành trình và thời gian bay*:


– Các đường bay và thời gian bay sẽ được thay đổi và cập nhật mỗi ngày

Dưới đây là nội dung khuyến mại của ngày đầu tiên



*Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*[middle][/middle]*Đồng Hới*[middle]Từ 07/09/15 đến 22/10/15[/middle][middle]*11.000 đồng*[/middle]



*Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*[middle][/middle]*Buôn Ma Thuột*[middle]Từ 07/09/15 đến 22/10/15[/middle][middle]*11.000 đồng*[/middle]



*Thanh Hóa*[middle][/middle]*Buôn Ma Thuột*[middle]Từ 07/09/15 đến 22/10/15[/middle][middle]*11.000 đồng*[/middle]



*Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*[middle][/middle]*Chu Lai*[middle]Từ 07/09/15 đến 22/10/15[/middle][middle]*11.000 đồng*[/middle]



*Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*[middle][/middle]*Hà Nội*[middle]Từ 07/09/15 đến 22/10/15[/middle][middle]*11.000 đồng*[/middle]



*Hà Nội*[middle][/middle]*Hong Kong*[middle]Từ 07/09/15 đến 22/10/15[/middle][middle]*11.000 đồng*[/middle]



*6. Kênh bán*:
– Website: jetstar.com
– Mobile: m.jetstar.com

*7. Điều kiện vé*:
– Đổi tên: có áp dụng (352k/người/chiều + chênh lệch giá vé nếu có)
– Hoàn vé: không áp dụng
– Đổi ngày bay, hành trình: được phép, đóng lệ phí và chênh lệch giá vé theo điều kiện vé

*8. Hình thức thanh toán*: Thanh toán ngay bằng các loại thẻ hoặc các cách thanh toán được liệt kê phía dưới

*Cách săn vé siêu rẻ này chỉ có 1 cách duy nhất là bạn phải thành thạo thao tác đặt vé.* Bạn hãy vào trang Jetstar, tập đặt từ bước đầu tiên cho đến bước cuối cùng mà dưới 2 phút thì mới có cơ hội tranh vé.

Quý khách có thể gọi trực tiếp phòng vé chúng tôi để tư vấn và *đặt săn tìm vé giá rẻ miễn phí* : 0943.747.720

=====>   *Nếu bạn có nhu cầu về vé giá rẻ - săn giá vé 0vnđ,Thì hãy để lại lịch trình bay của bạn* *tại vemaybayonline.biz@gmail.com hoặc gọi trực tiếp chúng tôi 0943747720 để được tư vấn hỗ trợ miễn phí.*



*Chúng tôi sẽ  :*



*-  SĂN VÉ  0VNĐ CHO BẠN CHỈ VỚI MỨC PHÍ 50K/1 VÉ BOOK THÀNH CÔNG*



*- BẠN CHỈ TỐN TIỀN THUẾ + PHÍ SÂN BAY + PHÍ DỊCH VỤ CỦA HÃNG THEO QUI ĐỊNH THÔI.*



*- TƯ VẤN VÀ HỖ TRỢ MIỄN PHÍ CHO BẠN MỌI LỊCH TRÌNH CÓ GIÁ RẺ NHẤT 24/7*



*- ĐẶT GIỮ VÉ CHO BẠN TRONG 24H MIỄN PHÍ*



*- PHƯƠNG THỨC THANH TOÁN LINH HOẠT - THUẬN TIỆN NHẤT*

*HOTLINE TƯ VẤN : 0943.74.77.20*





ĐẶT VÉ RẺ NHẤT - BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ- BOOKIN VÉ TRỰC TUYẾN

http://vemaybayonline.biz

http://vemaybayonline.biz/tin-khuyen...-trua-moi-ngay

----------


## danangtourist

*Chào hè 2016 - Vé máy bay quốc nội giá rẻ 199k**Hiện tại các hãng hàng không đã có vé máy bay giá rẻ mùa hè 2016 , mùa du lịch nghĩ dưỡng với giá đặt mua trước ưu đãi chỉ 199k , 299 , 399k* 



*Giữa Tp. HCM và Nha Trang, Quy Nhơn, Đà Lạt, Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giữa Hà Nội và Chu Lai*


*Giữa Đà Nẵng và Buôn Ma Thuột, Vinh, Đà Lạt, Nha Trang, Hải Phòng*


*Giá vé* *199,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Tp. Hồ Chí Minh và Phú Quốc, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Đồng Hới, Hải Phòng, Vinh, Thanh Hóa*

*Giữa Hà Nội và Điện Biên, Đồng Hới, Vinh, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Quy Nhơn, Buôn Mê Thuột, Đà Lạt, Tuy Hòa*
*Giữa Vinh và Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giá vé 399**,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Hà Nội và Tp.Hồ Chí Minh, Nha Trang, Phú Quốc, Cần Thơ*


*Giá vé 299**000VNĐ/1 chiều* 


*Đặt vé trực tuyến >>*
*Ghi chú:*
- Khởi hành từ ngày: 01/04 - 31/10/2016
- Giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế và phí.
- Thời gian không áp dụng lễ tết & 1 số ngày khác vui lòng liên hệ.


*===> HÃY NHANH TAY SẮP XẾP THỜI GIAN VÀ ĐẶT VÉ NGAY ĐỂ CÓ ĐƯỢC KỲ NGHĨ VỚI GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI NHẤT*

*Đặt mua vé máy bay nội địa giá rẻ ở đâu**.

*_Vé máy bay nội địa_ được bán trực tuyến trên website của hãng, hoặc bạn hãy liên hệ ngay các đại lý vé máy bay chính thức để mua được _vé máy bay giá rẻ_, tiết kiệm.

Phòng vé máy bay quang vinh cung cấp *vé máy bay giá rẻ*, *vé máy bay Tết 2016* giá tốt. - Vé máy bay mùa hè 2016 giá rẻ

*Liên hệ: 094 374 7720 – 0909 953 611*


http://vemaybayonline.biz/chao-he-20...oi-gia-re-199k

----------


## danangtourist

*Chào hè 2016 - Vé máy bay quốc nội giá rẻ 199k**Hiện tại các hãng hàng không đã có vé máy bay giá rẻ mùa hè 2016 , mùa du lịch nghĩ dưỡng với giá đặt mua trước ưu đãi chỉ 199k , 299 , 399k* 



*Giữa Tp. HCM và Nha Trang, Quy Nhơn, Đà Lạt, Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giữa Hà Nội và Chu Lai*


*Giữa Đà Nẵng và Buôn Ma Thuột, Vinh, Đà Lạt, Nha Trang, Hải Phòng*


*Giá vé* *199,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Tp. Hồ Chí Minh và Phú Quốc, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Đồng Hới, Hải Phòng, Vinh, Thanh Hóa*

*Giữa Hà Nội và Điện Biên, Đồng Hới, Vinh, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Quy Nhơn, Buôn Mê Thuột, Đà Lạt, Tuy Hòa*
*Giữa Vinh và Buôn Ma Thuột*


*Giá vé 399**,000VNĐ/1 chiều* 



*Giữa Hà Nội và Tp.Hồ Chí Minh, Nha Trang, Phú Quốc, Cần Thơ*


*Giá vé 299**000VNĐ/1 chiều* 


*Đặt vé trực tuyến >>*
*Ghi chú:*
- Khởi hành từ ngày: 01/04 - 31/10/2016
- Giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế và phí.
- Thời gian không áp dụng lễ tết & 1 số ngày khác vui lòng liên hệ.


*===> HÃY NHANH TAY SẮP XẾP THỜI GIAN VÀ ĐẶT VÉ NGAY ĐỂ CÓ ĐƯỢC KỲ NGHĨ VỚI GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI NHẤT*

*Đặt mua vé máy bay nội địa giá rẻ ở đâu**.

*_Vé máy bay nội địa_ được bán trực tuyến trên website của hãng, hoặc bạn hãy liên hệ ngay các đại lý vé máy bay chính thức để mua được _vé máy bay giá rẻ_, tiết kiệm.

Phòng vé máy bay quang vinh cung cấp *vé máy bay giá rẻ*, *vé máy bay Tết 2016* giá tốt. - Vé máy bay mùa hè 2016 giá rẻ

*Liên hệ: 094 374 7720 – 0909 953 611*


http://vemaybayonline.biz/chao-he-20...oi-gia-re-199k

----------

